# NORFOLK MACHINE SHOP WOW THE EQUIPMENT



## Silverbullet (Apr 21, 2018)

#6563484908


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 21, 2018)

I wish they wouldn't balance chucks on the ways for "display"  I would never do that.  
Mark


----------



## Lordbeezer (Apr 21, 2018)

That guy has a ton of stuff listed..


----------



## 4ssss (Apr 22, 2018)

markba633csi said:


> I wish they wouldn't balance chucks on the ways for "display"  I would never do that.
> Mark



I'm surprised the chuck wrench isn't in the spindle chuck.


----------



## RandyWilson (Apr 22, 2018)

This is the guy I bought my Cincy 1B from.  Great guy, the type you do the deal on a handshake only. He has LOTS of stuff.... the CL ads (he runs two in parallel) only scratch the surface.  He does most of his selling on ebay. Zwmcquig is the user name, as I remember.


----------



## RandyWilson (Apr 22, 2018)

His ads:

https://norfolk.craigslist.org/tls/d/bridgeport-milling-machine/6552607355.html

https://norfolk.craigslist.org/tls/d/machinist-machine-shop-tools/6563484908.html


----------

